# Couple of projects...



## Hammack (Sep 9, 2011)

Here is a few projects that I have been working on the past few weeks.  The first pic is a couple of rifles I picked up for a steal.  The top one is an older ruger 77 (tang safety) in 30-06 and the lower is a 670 winchester in 243.  The 243 had a problem and the firing pin would fall every time the bolt was dropped.   The guy had the ruger on the shelf and the finish on it was mint except the stock being scratched up.  He only wanted $275 for it, and I just didn't have the heart to leave it there. 


The 670 is for my girl friend to hunt with this year.  Changed the cocking piece.  Adjusted the trigger, and bedded it into a boyds thumbhole stock.  The first 3 shot group measured just under 1" with factory ammo.  



I had a 600 that I rebarreled to 6mm Rem in a varmint weight barrel, and needed a stock.  This was an old hi-tech specialties fiberglass sporter stock I had so I did a little glass work widening the forearm, and then a fresh coat of paint.



The finished rifle.  600 Remington barreled with a shilen barrel.  Matte chrome plating done by Bob at APW. 



The Ruger I am going to rebarrel to a 6.5-06 and put into a B&C stock.  My busy season with work is on me now so I handed it over to a friend to do the barrel work for me.  Should have it back in a couple weeks and will post pics once complete.


----------



## lost alaskan (Sep 16, 2011)

6.5 - 06  A big, slow moving bullet?  Nice work on salvaged rifles.  What is that bolt handle?  Looks like a old model 30.


----------



## jglenn (Sep 16, 2011)

you'll love the 6.5-06

on my list of project is a pre -64 70 in that caliber. Shilen barrel. Got the pieces just waiting for other projects to finish.

had a old mauser in that caliber for years.

it's not a slow caliber at all.....120 gr can get to 3000 fps. I hunted mainly with 140 Gr though


H4350, H4831 and RL 22 all are very good in it


----------



## Hammack (Sep 16, 2011)

Lost Alaskan, That is how the bolts on the old 600 Remington actions looked like.  Some people don't care for the look.  Personally they never bother me, but I tend to prefer to be different.  

Jglenn, I have a couple of 264 win mags I built some years ago.  One of which is my main hunting rifle.  I have always liked the performance of the 264 caliber and wanted something different so I went with the 6.5-06.  I went with the A square version which I am seeing load data that is showing 130gr at 3000 fps or a touch faster.  Mine will have a #3 contour 1 in 8 twist shilen barrel cut between 26" and 27" finished length.  I still have to order my stock but can't decide if I want a standard or thumbhole version.  I was thinking H4831 and Berger 130gr VLD's.  I will just have to play with it.  Hopefully I will have it back in a couple weeks.


----------



## jglenn (Sep 17, 2011)

my shilen barrel is also a super match #3  1 in 8 but I'll probably cut it no longer than 24..

working on a 264 win mag myself..basically piecing together a sendaro on a old 7mag action.. found a take off  barrel and stock over the last coupe of years so what the heck.


----------

